# 30-06 shells for coyote



## mnbirdhunter

i used to have some 50 grain varmit shells for my 30-06, but i cant find any place that sells them. i was wonderin if anyone knows where i can find them, if they even sell them anymore


----------



## Gohon

Remington use to make the Accelerator which used a sabot and 55 grain soft point. I tried them when they first came out years ago. Nothing to brag about in the accuracy department. A google search will turn up a few places that sells them for a premium price. Here is one............ http://www.ammobank.com/


----------



## SDHandgunner

Actually Remington still shows the .30-06 Accelerator on their web site. Below is what I copied and pasted from the Remington web site.

30-06 Springfield Accelerator®

Index No. Cartridge Type Wt. (grs) Bullet Style Primer No. Ballistic Coefficient 
R30069 Remington® Express® 55 Pointed Soft Point 9 1/2 0.197

VELOCITY (ft/sec) 
Cartridge Type Bullet Muzzle 100 200 300 400 500 
Remington® Express® 55 PSP 4080 3484 2964 2499 2080 1706

ENERGY (ft-lbs) 
Cartridge Type Bullet Muzzle 100 200 300 400 500 
Remington® Express® 55 PSP 2033 1482 1073 763 528 355

SHORT-RANGE¹ TRAJECTORY* 
Cartridge Type Bullet 50 100 150 200 250 300 
Remington® Express® 55 PSP 0.0 0.2 zero -1.0 -3.0 -6.2

LONG-RANGE² TRAJECTORY* 
Cartridge Type Bullet 100 150 200 250 300 400 500 
Remington® Express® 55 PSP 1.4 1.8 1.4 zero -2.6 -12.2 -30.0

I just checked with Natchez Shooters Supply. Natchez' lists the ammo, but it is currently out of stock. In addition IF you reload your own ammo there are a couple companies that sell the Sabots so you can load your own. A buddy and I started working up a load for his .30-06 using some Sabots he picked up. We were using 55gr. Hornady V-MAX Bullets with IMR-3031 Powder. We haven't finished the testing yet, but so far have not found anything to write home about in regards to accuracy.

I guess if it were me, and all I had to hunt Coyotes with was a .30-06 I would do one of two things, I'd either simply use the same ammo I use for Deer Hunting in the .30-06, or work up a good handload with a 110gr. Hornady V-MAX or 125gr. Nosler Ballistic TIp, in the end choosing whichever one produced the best accuracy in my particular .30-06.

Larry


----------



## mnbirdhunter

thanks for the info


----------



## Bore.224

Just blast em with 150s. they should go down!!


----------



## 280IM

You can miss the heart or lungs with 150s and they still will go down


----------



## mnbirdhunter

but wouldnt the fur be in bad shape if i used a 150???


----------



## 280IM

If you are worried about the fur don't use an 06 the small bullets will blow up and tear them and the big one will leave a big hole going out don't use a 30 CAL if you want to harvest fur


----------



## SDHandgunner

I am afraid that if you want to save the fur then the .30-06 Accelerators would not be the load of choice either. I think that that .22 Caliber Bullet leaving the muzzle of your .30-06 at 4000 FPS would not be to kind to the fur either. You'd probably be better off with a 150gr. Bullet than the accelerator.

Larry


----------



## mnbirdhunter

would a .22 with a hollow point work?


----------



## SDHandgunner

Please clarify what you are referring to with "would a .22 Hollow Point work".

If you are referring to a .22 Long Rifle Hollow Point, yes but only at extremely close range and under ideal conditions. If you are referring to a .22 Caliber Hollow Point out of a .30-06 Accelerator with the use of a Sabot, probably wouldn't be much different than a Factory Loaded Accelerator.

Now if you are referring to a .22 Caliber Hollow Point out of a .223, .22-250 etc. the answer is MAYBE. I have a buddy that shoots the Speer Flat Base Hollow Point out of his .223 Remington handloaded to a muzzle velocity of 3250 FPS. This load has accounted for several Coyotes and tihs bullet seems to penetrate to the vitals, and then blows up. Yep that's right, instant death, but no exit hole mosto f the time. However remember I said most of the time as nothing is 100%. On the ones Paul had exit wounds the hides weren't torn up any worse than anything else.

In my experience when it comes to Coyotes there is no free lunch so to speak. You either get massive bullet expansion with no exit wounds or you get exit wounds of differing degrees. Another buddy uses 40gr. Nosler Ballstic Tips out of his .223 Remington handloaded to a muzzle velocity of 3581 FPS. When he hits em perfect they drop on the spot with no exit wound, thus minimal pelt damage. However if he hits BONE, about 85% of the time the Coyotes get back up and take off, leaving hardly any blood trail.

Another buddy uses 50gr. Nosler Ballistic Tips out of his .22-250 handloaded to a muzzle velocity of 3550 FPS. His results are about identical to the 40gr. Nosler Ballistic Tips / .223 Remington. When everything is perfect, dead coyotes with no exit wound, BUT if he hits BONE the hit the ground only to get back up and take off.

My take on the situation is this, the Loads that work about 85% of the time are great, but on the oens that get away wounded you are still not recovering the fur so it doesn't matter if there is an exit hole or not.

Larry


----------



## mnbirdhunter

i think ill go out and buy a different rifle, what kind would u suggest for coyote and fox???


----------



## SDHandgunner

Now that's indeed a tough question. I am sure you'll likely get as many different suggestions as you get answers to the question. What I mean by that is most experienced shooters indeed have their favorites.

With all of that said, probably one of the .22 Centerfires, .222 Remington, .223 Remington, .22-250 Remington, .220 Swift etc. However some folks are sold on the .17 Remington and the new .204 Ruger is gaining in popularity rather quickly. The choice will largely depend on how far away you want to shoot a Coyote, and if you want to preserve the pelts.

Not having ever shot one I would be tempted to give the new .204 Ruger a try. This cartridge has the flatness of trajectory of a .22-250, but I am thinking that with the lighter weight, smaller diameter bullets pelt preservation may be better. But like I said, I have not shot one.

A .223 Remington is never a bad choice. There is probably more different loads available for the .223 Remington than any other .22 Centerfire Cartridge. I have heard really good things about the Winchester / USA White Box .45gr. Jacketed Hollow Point .223 Remington Ammo. Most guys that are using this ammo are more than pleased with the accuracy and bullet performance. I have shot some of this ammo, but have not taken any game with it yet, just paper.

I would suggest starting a new post pertaining to the question of Coyote Calibers or something similar. I am sure you'll get some replies from those that use their Rifles for harvesting fur.

Larry


----------



## mnbirdhunter

im going to be shooting at about 150 yards away, and still want the fur to be in good condition

thanks for the info


----------



## 280IM

I have a 22Hornet I have shot many coyotes foxes and bobcats with over the years I uses when call in a area upto 200 yards out in the long shot area I have a 220 swift a 22-250 and a 250-3000 all are good each has something the other doesn't for an all round gun for coyotes the 22-250 is a good choice easy to load for the swift is good for the 350 and up but they can be real picky on what they will shoot well as far as a load and are hard on the fur the 250-3000 is good on a windy day when you are shooting 350 and better shot place meant is the key to all shooting


----------



## The Sarge

I really like the 40 Gr. V-Max in the 22-250. It is fast and accurate and the really nice thing is that it does not exit a yote. They make a small entrance hole and pretty much comeappart inside.

The bad part is the wind. In ND wind is usually an issue and the 40 Gr. gets blown around like a balloon. The windy days I go back to the 52 Gr match HP.

Loading your own makethis a viable option, and knowing the scope adjustments for both bullets helps too.


----------



## Kelly Hannan

the accelerator's are not accurate, and very expensive. If you could find the smaller bullets, they are so short there is no bearing surface on the bullet. This causes the bullet to tumble when it leaves the barrel, this will kill the accuracy.

Go for a 223, it's a good Coyote, Fox caliber, and shells are available everywhere


----------



## barebackjack

280IM said:


> If you are worried about the fur don't use an 06 the small bullets will blow up and tear them and the big one will leave a big hole going out don't use a 30 CAL if you want to harvest fur


Not always.

Ive seen lots of .308 and other .30 cal kills that werent "blown up".

On a broadside shot are they more prone to doing more "excessive" fur damage than say a .22 cal centerfire? Yes. On head on shots to the chest one can rarely see a difference.

I still think a buddies .243 was the hardest rifle on fur ive ever seen.

Shoot whatever you have. If you put up your own fur, learn to sew, its easy.


----------

